# Austria. EU national working for UK company. Tax and Health Insurance



## maxima (Jan 8, 2014)

_Sorry to ask it in Germany forum (there is no forum for Austria).
_

I am working for UK company remotely. Living in CZ atm. But am looking to move to Vienna.

Would tax authorities classify me as an employee (that what I use in CZ) rather than self-employed?

If I am employee but my company is not Austrian (hence no health/pension in Austria - they pay UK NIC though), then how would I pay my health insurance?

There is a self-insured health insurance category (around 420 EUR). Can I deduct it before income tax (makes big difference for me)?

example (rough numbers). If I pay health first then income tax - I'd pay around 2200 EUR a month, otherwise its 2700.

Any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure of the details in Austria, but if you are working for a "foreign" company, the usual arrangement is that your employer would either pay you from any office or branch they maintain in Austria (thus paying Austrian taxes and social insurances) or your UK employer may be able to register as a "foreign employer" in order to make the necessary payments on your behalf to the Austrian authorities. 

If you want to go for the "self employed" status, you may have to establish a business entity of some sort in Austria in order to register yourself with the appropriate tax and social insurance agencies. 

This website may help: https://www.sozialversicherung.at/cdscontent/?contentid=10007.754316

You or your UK employer should probably contact the Hauptverband der österreichischen Sozialversicherungsträger for more information about your options.


----------



## maxima (Jan 8, 2014)

thanks. Its not how it works. But agree with the idea of contacting their tax authority directly. Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

maxima said:


> _Sorry to ask it in Germany forum (there is no forum for Austria).
> _
> 
> I am working for UK company remotely. Living in CZ atm. But am looking to move to Vienna.
> ...


My first enquiry would be with the Federal Ministry of Finance, as they will know.

They do have a website in English and German: https://www.bmf.gv.at/steuern/arbeitnehmer-pensionisten/einkuenfte-mit-auslandsbezug.html

I can't find the above page in English, but you may be able to use a browser such as Chrome to translate it.

The following information may be right or completely wrong - it's my personal guess only!!

It seems to me that you will need to be self-insured for health insurance. I think starting from 2020-2022 the Austrian Government may introduce a small tax deduction for those costs, although that may only be about 350E a year even what it is introduced. So I would guess that there is no deduction right now.

https://news.bloombergtax.com/payroll/austria-proposes-reductions-in-income-tax-social-contributions


----------

